# Atwood Ice



## YoderR1911 (May 3, 2013)

Has anyone been by to check the ice at Atwood. I would really like to get out this year and it looks like the weather will be cold enough for good ice.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Curious too


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Tappan as well?


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

checked another site and some guys got some crappies near the lodge. 3-4" of sketchy ice is what they reported


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Cambridge area, checked 3 big ponds today. Only 2" - 2 1/2" of ice. Couple more days will make a big difference. But heck, my wax worms won't be mailed to me until Wednesday so I sit and wait....


----------



## YoderR1911 (May 3, 2013)

Got out on a family pond in Tuscarawas county today...caught a 5 gal bucket full of big bluegills and sunfish between the four of us. 24 total. Good meal for the family tomorrow!


----------



## TankerYanker (Jul 9, 2014)

Saw a guy fishing tappan yesterday... out in front of the fire station ramp. Not sure if he was catching.


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Buddy of mine on Atwood now and crappie and gills r hungry has good saugeye marks but can't get em to bite.he got 4 inches of ice


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

ltroyer said:


> Buddy of mine on Atwood now and crappie and gills r hungry has good saugeye marks but can't get em to bite.he got 4 inches of ice


Where abouts is he?im going tuessday


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Out in front of the lodge


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

I'll be out there in the morning with my buddy


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

Drove past the dam and two guys out to the right of the launch ramp.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

ltroyer said:


> I'll be out there in the morning with my buddy


Howd you do?


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

vib-E said:


> Howd you do?


Not good got one saugeye n perch .lost half dozen fish realing them in


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

How’s it been this week? Looking to take my kids out sunday


----------

